# Heat not Burn



## Hooked (28/11/17)

*"JAPAN IS SEEING A STEEP DECLINE IN TOBACCO SMOKING AND AN INCREASE IN HEAT NOT BURN (HNB) DEVICES. IN FACT, CIGARETTE SALES DROPPED BY 1 BILLION MORE THAN PREDICTED.*
A local research company was cited saying that it’s not surprising at all as HNB products are aligned with Japanese values. Since the uptake of the vaping products tobacco companies are looking for opportunities in this market.

Japan Tobacco Inc (JTI), one of the biggest tobacco companies not on in Japan but globally, is struggling even though it commands 60% of the market in the Japan. In order for JTI to stay relevant in the changing market and compete with big corporations such as BAT and PMI, it launched its own HNB device. It’s interesting to note that they are struggling with production in order to keep up with the demand for the vaping product. It is now sold in 500 stores across Tokyo, far more than initially planned and are also testing its demand by selling it in some US states.

You can read full article here."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (28/11/17)

It's going to be interesting to see how vaping and HNB compete in the various national markets, and which one gets market share where. My instinct is that vaping will do better in Western markets, HNB in Asian and African markets. Big tobacco seems to be backing both, maybe they already have a strategy for how they are going to segment the market.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (17/12/17)

hi.I was wondering when someone was going to mention HNB.
I was thinking about getting one because I tried vaping before.I only saw one guy with a device thus far and came across the heets in a pick'npay.whilst still considering that option I changed my mind because I wanted to stay away from cigarettes.(I would not think twice about lighting that thing when my battery died.
there have been all this activity about promoting it over seas.maybe if they market right on this continent they would struggle to keep up with production here too


----------



## Feliks Karp (17/12/17)

Resistance said:


> hi.I was wondering when someone was going to mention HNB.
> I was thinking about getting one because I tried vaping before.I only saw one guy with a device thus far and came across the heets in a pick'npay.whilst still considering that option I changed my mind because I wanted to stay away from cigarettes.(I would not think twice about lighting that thing when my battery died.
> there have been all this activity about promoting it over seas.maybe if they market right on this continent they would struggle to keep up with production here too



Don't, all HNB research has been cigarette-industry funded, it's going to expose you to same bad shit as smoking a cigarette.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (17/12/17)

Hnb sticks have aluminium foiling on the tube that contains the compressed tobacco.

I'd hate to think of what smoking it traditionally would expose one to but I'm sure metal poisoning is a probability.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (17/12/17)

@Feliks Karp and @stevie g Thanks for the heads up on these!


----------

